# Freddie is hurt!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Little Fred was playing with Scudder and I think he tripped down the doggy steps off the bed. He cried and cried. It was so sad. He would not move all night and slept cuddled in to me. This morning I carried him out to go potty and he fell over. He hurt his back leg and is holding it up now. He will not walk, he just stands there holding it up or lies down. I will take him to the vet today. I hope he didn't break it. He has sprained it before, but in those case he was fine the next day. This time seems to be different. He whimpers if any weight is on his back leg. Poor little guy. I am going to my sisters for Thanksgiving and I guess he will just have to come!
Here he is all pitiful holding his back leg up. Look at those sad eyes.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I hope that Freddie is okay. He does look so sad.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I am SOOO sorry, Linda!  My friend is going through the same thing, but the dog needs surgery and a pin put in the leg! She was/is a wreck, so I can imagine how scary that is!

I really hope nothing is seriously hurt/pulled/torn or broken! :kiss:

Kara and Gucci=sends her sloppy doggy kisses!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Your poor baby, I'm so sorry he's hurt. Do you have an orthopedist in your area? If so go there first. I wasted $360.00 with my regular vet, the surgeon charges like a regular vet and wanted to do his own exam. Read my strand Hip X rays and see that I just took my dog home with a similar injury. He hurt his ACL on his rear right leg and had to have it surgically repaired. Good luck and please let us know how it turns out, we can support each other.
Paula


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how scary Linda, I hope it is nothing serious and just a bad sprain. Keep us updated on what the vet says and give Freddie extra hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Linda, I hope it is just a bad sprain. Cash had one a while back. Hopefully your vet will give you some anti-inflamitaries and he will get well soon. Poor freddie, but I bet he gets some turkey!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Linda, poor Freddie, he really looks hurt, hope it's nothing serious. Keeping my fingers crossed to hear some good news soon.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Linda those pictures made me so sad! Poor Freddy looks so forlorn, especially the second photo! I am wishing him a speedy recovery!


~Kristin


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Linda I'm so sorry to hear about dear little Freddie. I hope you find out it's nothing extremely serious. I know in humans it's often better to have a broken bone than a bad sprain, since it will heal faster. I'm not hoping it's a break, just that whatever it is heals quickly and he can get back to RLH very soon.

Tell him Tori sends get-well lickies and I'll keep you both in my prayers.

Hugs

(((((((Linda & Freddie)))))))


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Poor Freddie!! Thats the same sad look Beamer had when I put the cone on him after his neuter.. 
Hopefully he is OK!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh no, I hope it is nothing too serious. Please keep us posted and lots of extra puppy kisses!

Amanda


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Awww, poor Freddie. It's so terrible to see our babies hurting. Hope it isn't anything serious. Sending Hugs and belly rubs. Keep us posted.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh poor Fredddie. He does look like he's hurting. Let us know what the vet says and meanwhile we send hugs and feel better soon wishes to Freddie. 

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Freddie, he looks so sad. I hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor, sweet Freddy. It makes me hurt to look at him. It sounds like it might be more serious than a sprain. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - I have missed over 700 posts in the last few days - just saw this. My poor Freddie!! Oh gosh he really looks hurt bad!! what a sad face! Keep us up to date. 
Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Linda, poor little Freddie! He looks so sad and pathetic it breaks my heart. Let us know what the vet said and hopefully it's just a bad sprain and not a break. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well wishes from Quincy and I that Freddie doesn't have a serious injury and will be better to RLH on Thanksgiving Day!:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, poor Freddy! His posture says it all. You can see that he is hunching his back to try to support it, and his head is lower because he's not all proud and carefree. Poor baby. I hope it is just a little strain that will heal with restricted movement.

Linda, hugs to you and Freddy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Linda, I can feel poor Freddie's pain. His look says it all. I'm wrapping him in healing energy. Poor baby. Love him up a little extra for me.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor Freddie, I am hoping it is not anything serious.... we send lots of get well soon wishes from our home to yours:kiss::grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Linda, I am so sorry to hear about Freddy's injury. Poor baby, I just want to cuddle him in that picture. I hope he feels better for TG and you all have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda, Poor Freddie, he looks so pathetic! I hope it's nothing serious and he's back on all 4's soon!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Linda, I feel for Freddie  He does look like he is in pain, poor little guy - I hope he recovers soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in for an update, How did the vet go today Linda? Sending lots of healing vibes to Freddie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You guys are the greatest! Thanks for your concern and support. Freddie had to stay at the vets for awhile to see the orthopedic surgeon. Turns out he is ok! He tore tendons .....edit i meant ligaments in his knee and has a lot of swelling. It is very painful for him and he is still not putting any pressure on his leg. They gave me meds to help the swelling and he is on crate rest for 14 days! I asked if today counted and they said, no. He is fine with it now, but in a few days when he feels better, I can only imagine! I might have to give him Benadryl just to keep him sane. He knows he is hurt and actually wants to be in his crate for now. It was just a freak thing that could happen to any of them. 

Thanks again for all you kind words.

Here are some pictures of him recuperating.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda, I hate to say that is good news but it is compared to surgery. Poor guy, I hope the next couple of week goes good for the both of you. Please give Freddie extra hugs & Kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Torn tendons? No wonder he was hurting! Poor Freddy.
Both of those pictures of him are so sweet. I'm glad he's willing to rest and appreciating it right now. (I think you're very wise to anticipate the problems in a few days when the pain wears off.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! I just thought of something else... did they say anything about wrapping his leg later? Because of where the torn tendons are, I was just wondering if limited movement later may aid the healing. You can use something like vet wrap to immobilize his knee - but only if that would be helpful. I have no idea if that would be helpful with this particular injury.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes a tear is worse then a break. At least they can set a break and it is fixed. He looked much better in his crate, like he felt safe. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that it's nothing worse, but a torn tendon does sound very painful! Poor Freddie... I'm sure that in a couple of days he will NOT be happy with the crate confinement. He looks very sad and pathetic right now, though. Give him a couple of extra belly rubs from me and some licks from Kubrick! :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Linda,

Poor baby - I am so sorry about Freddie.

I hope he feels better really soon.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh poor Freddie! His face in the first photos were just the saddest I've seen in - forever! I'm glad it's not something really serious and that he doesn't need surgery. 

Pepper and pals send lots of gentle :hug::hug:'s

Get better soon Freddie so you can :bolt: and :llama: again!

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! Poor Freddie -- but that does look like a mighty comfy crate home for him to heal in. Sending him a cyber hug. :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh! I just thought of something else... did they say anything about wrapping his leg later? Because of where the torn tendons are, I was just wondering if limited movement later may aid the healing. You can use something like vet wrap to immobilize his knee - but only if that would be helpful. I have no idea if that would be helpful with this particular injury.


I think that's what they said he did, tore tendons or ligaments. They had to squeeze him in because they were booked up. I like to think I have VIP status at my vet, because I am there so often! I never got to talk to the vet, but the vet tech said something about tendons and knee cap but no break. They compared it to falling on ice and twisting your knee. Maybe he just strained the tendons/ ligaments. Whatever it is, he is not a happy camper. They did not say anything about wrapping it. I was hoping I could wrap it in an ace bandage, but they said not to. I guess it's just crate bound for a grueling 14 days.
He feels better knowing all of you care about him though! Thanks!


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> You guys are the greatest! Thanks for your concern and support. Freddie had to stay at the vets for awhile to see the orthopedic surgeon. Turns out he is ok! He tore tendons in his knee and has a lot of swelling. It is very painful for him and he is still not putting any pressure on his leg. They gave me meds to help the swelling and he is on crate rest for 14 days! I asked if today counted and they said, no. He is fine with it now, but in a few days when he feels better, I can only imagine! I might have to give him Benadryl just to keep him sane. He knows he is hurt and actually wants to be in his crate for now. It was just a freak thing that could happen to any of them.
> 
> Thanks again for all you kind words.
> 
> Here are some pictures of him recuperating.


Dear Freddie:

We are sorry to hear about your accident and hope ya feel better soon. Remember, Fred . . even when you FEEL better, you don't have to LOOK better. See what people have been writing about you? "oh, the poor baby" and "extra hugs and kisses for Freddie". Well, it probably hurts like heck now, but you have been given a GIFT! Once it feels better, you can pull that limp outta your bag of tricks whenever ya need to. Or that sad, pathetic look they're talkin' about. Believe me, there's nothing our Mom wouldn't do when she thinks we're not feeling well or maybe pulled something when we're playing runlikehell. Well, actually, Kidget runs like hell and I keep outta the way so she doesn't knock me over. But anyway, Fred.. if your Mom yells cause you were messing around in the trashcan...no problem.. just pretend to limp away. Accidentally chew something of hers? Piece a cake, just give her that sad, pathetic look and we bet she'll be thankin' ya instead of yellin' at ya. It works for us every time.

And we don't feel guilty about it either, Freddie. Know why? Cause even though Mom loves us, she pulls tricks now and then. Like when Shad was little - she had a stuffed dog made up that looks just like him. And when Shadow came back in the house after playin' in the yard, there was this 'new' dog in his crate. Oh, man... Shadow was flippin' out and barking and trying to figure how Mom could replace him after saying how much she loved him. That's why . . and here's the evidence !

Hugs
Shadow & Kidget


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Linda,
Freddie gets me with those eyes everytime. I think this is just his excuse to get Brady to leave him alone for a few weeks. When Scudder needs a playmate to rough house with and Bella won't do, you know where you can find Brady!

Feel better soon Fred! 

Oh, and that picture of Shadow is too much!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is great news compared to what could have happened. It is just so scary when these lil ones show us they are in pain. I hope keeping him resting isn't too difficult on you either! Looks like you already worked on making his crate very comfy.

And Shadow and Kidget- your mom is CRUEL! I was thinking you got a new sibling until I read the post!

Amanda


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> That is great news compared to what could have happened. It is just so scary when these lil ones show us they are in pain. I hope keeping him resting isn't too difficult on you either! Looks like you already worked on making his crate very comfy.
> 
> And Shadow and Kidget- your mom is CRUEL! I was thinking you got a new sibling until I read the post!
> 
> Amanda


Oh, it's ok! I got even with Mom later on . . see? I shredded a bunch of her papers, tossed around some toys and then did my 'happy on my back' dance!

Shadow


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Freddie!! He really looks so pathetic in those first pics. If my doggie was looking at me like that I think me heart would break! Thank goodness you were able to get him in before the holiday and have him looked at. He already looks better safely tucked in and resting. You're right to plan ahead for when he starts to feel better. Just don't forget to take him potty on leash so he won't try to RLH before he's fully healed.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

TwoHappyHavs! said:


> Dear Freddie:
> 
> We are sorry to hear about your accident and hope ya feel better soon. Remember, Fred . . even when you FEEL better, you don't have to LOOK better. See what people have been writing about you? "oh, the poor baby" and "extra hugs and kisses for Freddie". Well, it probably hurts like heck now, but you have been given a GIFT! Once it feels better, you can pull that limp outta your bag of tricks whenever ya need to. Or that sad, pathetic look they're talkin' about. Believe me, there's nothing our Mom wouldn't do when she thinks we're not feeling well or maybe pulled something when we're playing runlikehell. Well, actually, Kidget runs like hell and I keep outta the way so she doesn't knock me over. But anyway, Fred.. if your Mom yells cause you were messing around in the trashcan...no problem.. just pretend to limp away. Accidentally chew something of hers? Piece a cake, just give her that sad, pathetic look and we bet she'll be thankin' ya instead of yellin' at ya. It works for us every time.
> 
> ...


Wow you are smart like me! I have her number down. My mom is such a pushover! This whole limp thing is all an act to get more treats, kisses, and cuddles. Ever since she got that Scudder the so called show dog, my world is turned upside down. I had to resort to the old limp trick. I tried it 2 other times as a test and it worked like a charm. This time I am taking it a step farther to see how much it gets me. She already cut all Scudder's hair off and neutered him, so who knows what will happen with him. At least he isn't pestering me as much here in my crate. Oh no.......here she comes with the grooming kit. I hate being combed and fussed over. Maybe if I pretend I am asleep she will go away.
Thanks,
Freddie


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Linda,

So sorry to hear about Freddy's injury . . . we are sending wishes for a speedy recovery,

Arlene


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh Linda, poor little Freddie! I hope he's only strained or bruised something and will heal quickly.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Linda, the first 2 pictures of Freddie break my heart! I'm glad it's not a break, although torn tendons will not be fun for him....or you! Poor little guy. 

As you remember, I had to keep Rocky confined for 2 weeks. It's not easy when they're feeling better. Good luck with that! Towards the end, I put a leash on him and just kept him close when I was working from home.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ouch! He looks like he's in pain. (((((((((((Fred))))))))))))


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Linda,

Kohana and I send lots of kisses & hugs to Freddie ~ poor baby. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori says, "Aarrff! aarrff! bwoof!" Translation: Feel better fast, Freddie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ouch poor freddie. But he sure looks cozy on that leopard bed in his crate... I bet he gets turkey today!! happy thanksgiving.


----------



## uptownbabe (Oct 21, 2007)

Wishing Freddie the best. I hope he's ok


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Freddie is so sweet I just want to hug him !! He looks comfortable and not so sad. Hope the time goes quickly, Linda.


----------

